# Rally Advanced!!



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Singe finished his Advanced title today! He had a great weekend. In July, he got his first leg with a first place finish and a score of 98. Yesterday, he received his 2nd leg with a first place and a score of 92. Today, another first place with a score of 95.

We tied on points today, winning on time. We finished the course with a time of 1min 26seconds. Everyone said that he was great to watch. He just pranced through the ring on both days - none of that slow babying your dog through the course for Mr. Singe 

Last night was also his first time in a motel. He had a blast! Jumping on the bed was his favorite thing.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

oh, the second place dog finished in a bit over 2 minutes. 30 seconds is a lifetime of difference in dog events lol


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a huge congrats to you and Singe!!!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations! Great job to both of you!


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Yay..Pictures!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I I'm working on it. My internet at home is being picky tonight!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/192845-singe-motel.html#post2609537

all of the photos that were on my phone. I will post some shots from the ring as soon as I get them emailed to me.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I am so happy for you guys and sooo proud of Mr Singe!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

just uploaded some action shots


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations to you and Singe!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Singe Rally Advanced - YouTube


----------

